# Looking to work for Insurance Company



## 0913@70 (Mar 26, 2013)

Can somebody tell me how I can find job with Insurance Company, commercial or Medicare?
I have been CPC since 2004 and have experience in billing and coding since 2000. 
I have appealed for all Insurance Companies that I was able to find application for on line, and no luck yet. If somebody have information that would help me find job with Insurance Company I would appreciate. 


thank you


----------



## mstrackman (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi,

Do you have any leadership skills?


----------



## 0913@70 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hello,

I never had a title of Manager or Supervisor, but I did assist Business Office Manager in coding and compliance for 7 years while I worked for Spine Surgeon,  If that is good enough please let me know. 

If needed I have a phone number and reference letter from that manager. 

Thank you so much for your reply


----------



## 0913@70 (Apr 10, 2013)

Also, I would like to add that I am getting ready to take a CPC-P exam. 

Thank you


----------

